# Radsport Grafschaft 2010



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (6. Januar 2010)

Grafschaft lädt dieses Jahr 4 x zu Radrennen ins Hochsauerland:



*Crosscountry-Rennen 06. Juni 2010
Grafschafter MTB-Tag | SKS NRW Cup 2010*






Eingeläutet wird die Saison Anfang Juni mit dem Crosscountry-Rennen am Grafschafter Sportplatz. Als Lauf um den SKS NRW Cup 2010 werden die Crosscountryfahrer auf eine interessante und abwechslungsreiche Rennstrecke geschickt, die fahrerisch viel Freude bereitet und zugleich ein hohes Maß an Kraftausdauer fordert.
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Rennen findet Ihr hier: *Infos*

Direkt *anmelden*


*Bergzeitfahren 17. Juli 2010**
Grafschafter Rennrad-Tage *





Mitte Juli geht es im Bergzeitfahren von Grafschaft nach Schanze neben dem Sieg vor allem um Spaß. Als Abwechslung zum Saison-Rennalltag bietet der SC Wilzenberg das Bergzeitfahren über eine Distanz von rund 6km 2010 zum vierten mal an. Auch Kinder kommen am Samstag auf ihre Kosten und können bei den "Fette Reifen"-Rennen um den Sieg und Urkunden fahren.
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Rennen findet Ihr hier: *Infos*

Direkt *anmelden*


*Straßenrennen 18. Juli 2010**
Grafschafter Rennrad-Tage*





Am Tag nach dem Bergzeitfahren richtet Grafschaft zum 32. mal das Straßenrennen "Rund um den Wilzenberg" aus. Bei diesem Jedermannrennen können alle Lizenz- und Funklassenfahrer an den Start gehen und ihr Können im Rennen rund um den Wilzenberg unter Beweis stellen. Als Schmankerl gibt es jede Runde eine Bergwertung. 
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Rennen findet Ihr hier: *Infos*

Direkt *anmelden*: 


*Mountainbike-Marathon 21. August 2010**
SKS Sauerland Marathon 2010*





Die Radrennsaison in Grafschaft beschließt in diesem Jahr der bekannte SKS Sauerland Marathon. Drei Dienstanzen über 47, 59 und 109km stehen zur Auswahl. Die frühzeitige Meldung wird der Startreihenfolge und Platzanzahl sehr empfohlen. 
Weitere Informationen zu diesem Rennen findet Ihr hier: *Infos*

Direkt *anmelden*



Alle Infos auch im Internet unter *www.Radsport-Grafschaft.de* und bei *facebookhttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Radsport-Grafschaft/231623697099*

.


*Ansprechpartner:*
*Mountainbike*
DJK RS Grafschaft
Joachim König 
Kirchstraße 4 
D- 57392 Schmallenberg-Grafschaft


*Straße*
Ski-Club Wilzenberg 1908 e.V.
Matthias Quast
Gräfin-Chuniza-Straße 5
D-57392 Schmallenberg-Grafschaft 

Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen und wünschen eine gute Rad-Saison 2010.
Euer "Radsport Grafschaft"-Team


----------



## AsB (6. Januar 2010)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen und wünschen eine gute Rad-Saison 2010.
> Euer "Radsport Grafschaft"-Team



Ich war bereits 2009 bei Euch! Da auch das gesamte Drumherum fast perfekt war, fahre ich natürlich auch 2010 gerne wieder bis ins tiefe Sauerland,  um erneut beim Marathon dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (7. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön! Das freut uns!!


----------



## hefra (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, mal sehen was ich alles mit fahre... auf jedenfall CC! 

Schade das das Straßenrennen wieder "nur" ein Jedermannrennen ist. Als C-Klasse Rennen wäre ich wieder sofort dabei. 
Falls nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich auch wieder beim Marathon mit fahren. Ist jedesmal eine tolle Veranstalltung.


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2010)

Schönes Posting - übersichtlich und mit schicken Bildern

Wenn es meine Zeit zulässt, komme ich gerne. Mal schauen, ob es passt.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## 3radfahrer (8. Januar 2010)

Erst mal grad auf der Arbeit Urlaub eingetragen für den Marathon!

Letztes Jahr war der echt gut!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## r19andre (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier, ich auch,

CC auf jeden Fall-Strecke gefällt mir sehr gut.
MA mal sehen. das ganze drumherum top, Strecke so la la.

Andre


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Erst mal grad auf der Arbeit Urlaub eingetragen für den Marathon!
> 
> Letztes Jahr war der echt gut!  Kann ich nur empfehlen!



Wie viel Singeltrailanteil hat den die Strecke?


----------



## hefra (8. Januar 2010)

Nicht viel, wenn du was technisch anspruchsvolleres fahren willst musst du zum CC kommen. Selbst die CC könnte technisch zwar noch schwerer sein, aber bei dem was sie konditionell abverlangt nehme ich jedes Stück Asphalt gerne mit!


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2010)

Wie viel KM und hm hat den die Strecke?
Und hast jemand die Strecke auf GPS?


----------



## M::::: (8. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie viel Singeltrailanteil hat den die Strecke?



Also "nicht viel" halte ich noch für untertrieben. Ich erinnere mich an gar keinen und ich war schon x mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2010)

Und was ist mit der CC Strecke wie sieht es dort aus?


----------



## hefra (8. Januar 2010)

Brutal. Ewig lange hoch, Slalom zwischen den Bäumen und über Wiese runter, wieder hoch steil runter dann fast im freien Fall auf eine Brücke über einen Bach, dann ein eckelhaft Steiles Stück auf Geröll hoch und gleich wieder runter, dabei sind viele Löcher die man nicht sieht nur merkt... dann gehts wieder den Hang nach dem Bach hoch, meistens zu Fuß (außer es ist Staub trocken) zum schluss einen Wiesenanstieg, bisschen Asphalt zum trinken und dann noch ein bisschen Geschlängel durch den Wald zum Start.

Technisch nicht das schwerste, dafür aber Konditionell!


----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ja mit Hagen zusammen die interessanteste CC Strecke im NRW Cup.

Andre


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (11. Januar 2010)

Für den *SKS-NRW-CUP 2010* in Grafschaft am 6. Juni könnt Ihr Euch ab sofort *hier* anmelden.


----------



## SBIKERC (17. August 2010)

bislang hier wenig Infos zum Marathon


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> bislang hier wenig Infos zum Marathon



Na gut, reicht ja zu sehen, das das Wetter Grütze ist, es wohl ne Schlammschlacht wird, Infos ansonsten auf der HP. 

Ich kämpfe grad arg mitte Motivation was die Wetterbdingungen angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frido Froehlich (17. August 2010)

Aaach...bis zum Samstag ist das alles bestimmt wieder trocken. Oder so.

Kennt wer die Kilometerangaben für die Verpflegungsstellen? Auf der Homepage stehen nur die Orte dafür ohne genauere Daten...

Gruß

Frido


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2010)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Kennt wer die Kilometerangaben für die Verpflegungsstellen? Auf der Homepage stehen nur die Orte dafür ohne genauere Daten...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frido



Stimmt, diese Frage drängt sich mir auch auf.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (17. August 2010)

Wenn ich die mir vorliegende Strecke auf der Karte so anschaue, dann ist die erste Verpflegung in Latrop. Aber ob das nun nach ca. 24km oder 33km ist, weiß ich nicht. Jagdhaus (zweite Station) dürfte so nach 42km sein. Und dann eine im Ziel (bei 59km, mehr interessiert mich auch nicht  ).
Kann das wer bestätigen bzw. darstellen, ob die erste nach 24km oder 33km kommt? 

Gruß

Frido


----------



## Honigblume (18. August 2010)

45 Km Strecke ist die Verpflegungsstation nach 21,8 km.
65 Km Strecke nach 21,8 und 45 km
115 Km 21,8 dann 45 Km dann 65km  dann 86 km und 98 km


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> 45 Km Strecke ist die Verpflegungsstation nach 21,8 km.
> 65 Km Strecke nach 21,8 und 45 km
> 115 Km 21,8 dann 45 Km dann 65km  dann 86 km und 98 km



59 km meine Gute


----------



## Honigblume (18. August 2010)

Hab nach dem netten Mailkontakt die Daten per copy & paste hier eingefügt....
Für mich ist eh nur die 21,8 von Bedeutung.

Aber jetzt wo du es sagst  selbst die kurze Runde hat zwei Kilometer verloren. Hoffen, daß die KM Angaben der Verpflegung eben so sind wie angegeben.


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Hab nach dem netten Mailkontakt die Daten per copy & paste hier eingefügt....
> Für mich ist eh nur die 21,8 von Bedeutung.
> 
> Aber jetzt wo du es sagst  selbst die kurze Runde hat zwei Kilometer verloren. Hoffen, daß die KM Angaben der Verpflegung eben so sind wie angegeben.



Verhungern und verdursten werden wir eher nicht *hehe


----------



## Honigblume (18. August 2010)

Verdursten nicht.... 
Essen muß ich irgendwie hinkriegen.... Tortellini in die nicht vorhandene Brusttasche stopfen oder so. Schon blöd, wenn morgens schlecht was runterkriegt.

Jaja ich hör schon auf zu weinen  hör mich schon an wie nen Mädchen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

schade dass die strecke etwas kürzer ist, aber so dürfte ich die mittelstrecke wenigstens ohne probleme durchballern können.


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Verdursten nicht....
> Essen muß ich irgendwie hinkriegen.... Tortellini in die nicht vorhandene Brusttasche stopfen oder so. Schon blöd, wenn morgens schlecht was runterkriegt.
> 
> Jaja ich hör schon auf zu weinen  hör mich schon an wie nen Mädchen.



Weissbrot mit Nutella geht doch immer 

Wir sehen uns Samstag hoff ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (18. August 2010)

Hab an Pfannkuchen mit ein wenig Apfelmus gedacht.

Wird schon schief gehen.

Man läuft sich mit Sicherheit über den Weg


----------



## Wayne70 (19. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> schade dass die strecke etwas kürzer ist, aber so dürfte ich die mittelstrecke wenigstens ohne probleme durchballern können.



Wieso kürzer? War letztes Jahr auch 59km.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43245.html

Wayne


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> schade dass die strecke etwas kürzer ist, aber so dürfte ich die mittelstrecke wenigstens ohne probleme durchballern können.



Da Du die Strecke ja kennst... Wie hoch schätzt Du die Schlammwahrscheinlichkeit ein, es dürfte ja heute und morgen abtrocknen nen wenig?

Wie hoch is der Schotteranteil auf den 59 km?

Ich bin nen wenig ratlos bzgl. Bereifung (und bitte...ich bin kein Fahrtechnik-Freak, kein  Racer, ich will SICHER da durch) ;-)

In Wetter war einfach.....wenig bis gar kein Schotter, alles trocken, Fast Traks, Sundern war einfach, Schotter ohne Ende, kein Bock auf Platten, Angst sowieso auf Schotter....dicke Schluffen, aber da getz?


----------



## M::::: (19. August 2010)

Nimm Sundern und denk Dir alle annähernd schwierige Bergabpassagen so wie den Schlußtrail _weg_. Dafür sind die Anstiege länger.Fertig ist Grafschaft 

Ist alles Schotter und Asphalt,ab und zu mal nen Wiesenweg das war s.


----------



## Toni172 (19. August 2010)

das einzig "schwierige" ist die nasse, vermooste Holzbrücke in der Waldschlucht. Da hat  es mich vor 3 Jahren richtig hingehauen. Wäre fast unterm Geländer durch ins Bachbett gerutscht. Da war ich auch extremst zu schnell für diese damaligen Verhältnisse.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2010)

letztes jahr gings dann wohl nicht über die brücke sondern nebenher.
danach kommt dann ein netter, schmaler, steiler anstieg.

hoffe du meinst die stelle.

@apotygama
ich bin auch kein racer. bin nur etwas schneller als der normale fahrer.
letztes jahr wären es ca. 2h55min geworden, wenn ich nicht ein paar kilometer vor dem ziel eine frau von der strecke gelesen hätte.

dieses jahr müssten ca. 2h40min drin sein.
in sundern war ich schon ne halbe stunde schneller.

werde mit rara 2,25" vorne und hinten fahren.
warum? weil kontrolliertes driften auch spaß machen kann.

die richtig schnellen werden auch nicht mehr profil dabei haben.


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2010)

Also hab ich getz 90% Schotter rausgelesen? 

@k-star:
Kontrolliertes driften ist mir (noch) sehr fremd

Also wirds vorn wohl doch was Gröberes.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also hab ich getz 90% Schotter rausgelesen?
> 
> @k-star:
> Kontrolliertes driften ist mir (noch) sehr fremd
> ...



Vorne breiter als hinten ist Gay. Hast du denn 2 Schluffen davon? Wäre optisch sicherlich erträglicher.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2010)

hä? was verstehst du daran nicht?

vorne: racing ralph evolution series mit tripple nano compound in 2,25" tubeless montiert auf einer notubes ztr alpine die mit yellow-tape abgedichtet ist und wo die milch durch das notubes tubeless ventil eingefüllt wurde. das ganze mit einer stand pumpe aufgepumpt bis es geploppt hat und dann wars dicht und der reifen saß richtig.

hinten das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Vorne breiter als hinten ist Gay. Hast du denn 2 Schluffen davon? Wäre optisch sicherlich erträglicher.



Wovon?


----------



## Rumas (19. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also hab ich getz 90% Schotter rausgelesen?



jup, Rest ist Asphalt. lange Ansteige, schnelle Schotterabfahren, das ist Grafschaft 

wenn es bis samstag nicht mehr regnet müsste die Strecke  eigentlich wieder so weit trocken sein das man ohne Probleme komplett Race King fahren kann... aber ich nehme Sicherheitshalber mal etwas gröberes für vorne mit...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wovon?



Von dem Fat albert oder welcher das war..


----------



## Wayne70 (19. August 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> ... komplett Race King fahren kann... aber ich nehme Sicherheitshalber mal etwas gröberes für vorne mit...



Dann bleiben halt mal meine 1.85er Rocket Ron von Duisburg drauf 
Wird lustig, aber ich war erstaunt wie gut die in Duisburg sowohl trocken
wie normal nass bis echt richtig nass funktionierten. Und wenn es wirklich noch trocken wird, solls wohl passen. Wayne


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Von dem Fat albert oder welcher das war..




Ja klar, da hab ich F und R.

Aber ich werd getz wohl den Albert/Sam Mix drauf packen. Ende. Damit fühl ich mich vorn einfach wohler und ich bin ja nen Mädchen und kann mir keine Schotter-Narben leisten ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja klar, da hab ich F und R.
> 
> Aber ich werd getz wohl den Albert/Sam Mix drauf packen. Ende. Damit fühl ich mich vorn einfach wohler und ich bin ja nen Mädchen und kann mir keine Schotter-Narben leisten ;-)



...Inzwischen ist die Kruste so straff das sie wieder bei jeden strecken und beugen aufreißt..  Aber mit der kombi sollte es schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ...Inzwischen ist die Kruste so straff das sie wieder bei jeden strecken und beugen aufreißt..  Aber mit der kombi sollte es schon passen.



Aua...das klingt nicht schön 

Ja, und völlig gay in 2,25/2.10


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aua...das klingt nicht schön
> 
> Ja, und völlig gay in 2,25/2.10



In heutigen Zeiten muss man eben Tollerant sein..


----------



## hefra (20. August 2010)

Wofür braucht ihr bei der Strecke grobe Reifen? Da kann es in Strömen gießen, MAxxis Larssen TT reicht. Und den fahre ich nur weil ich pannensicher sein will. Sonst würde es auch noch weniger Profil tun, vorallem auf dem HR.


----------



## apoptygma (20. August 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Wofür braucht ihr bei der Strecke grobe Reifen? Da kann es in Strömen gießen, MAxxis Larssen TT reicht. Und den fahre ich nur weil ich pannensicher sein will. Sonst würde es auch noch weniger Profil tun, vorallem auf dem HR.



Weil ich mich damit sicherer fühle? Ich veranstalte diese Geschichten noch nicht allzu lange. Ich bitte daher die alten Rennhasen hier um Verzeihung


----------



## Wayne70 (20. August 2010)

Wie läuft es eigentlich wenn ein Kollege für einen anderen schon angemeldeten Kollegen (weil keine Zeit) starten will. Einfach offizielle Umbenennung bei der Startnummernausgabe und keine Nachmeldegebühr zahlen? Oder gilt dies als Nachmeldung und man muss die Nachmeldegebühr zahlen.  Wayne


----------



## M::::: (20. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob s dafür ne Regelung gibt.
Wenn man aber nett fragt und damit nicht 10 min. vor dem Start an kommt,würd ich das jetzt als unproblematisch ansehen.
Da die Nachmeldegebühr aber extrem hoch ist, würd ich vorher mal ne E MAil hinschreiben oder anrufen.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (21. August 2010)

Sodale,

schönes Rennen wars. Jedenfalls die ersten fünf Kilometer. Danach hat sich in der ersten Abfahrt meine Kette in sich verdreht (weiß der Teufel wie und warum) und dabei den Powerlink in der Kette verbogen. Nach dem dritten erfolglosen Kettenflicken hatte ich die Nase voll und habe aufgegeben. Noch vor der Durchfahrt durchs Dorf konnte ich nur noch bergab rollen. Oder laufen. Doof. 
Ich hoffe alle anderen hatten mehr Glück und Spaß bei dem perfekten Wetter!

Gruß

Frido


----------



## SBIKERC (21. August 2010)

für mich lief es wie auch schon in Wetter nicht ganz optimal
diesmal wars zum Glück kein Sturz aber ich habe direkt nach der ersten Abfahrt meine einzige Trinkflasche verloren
naja bin dann ca ein drittel des Rennens ohne Trinken gefahren und das bei der Hitze
aber dann habe ich zum Glück eine Trinkflasche im Dreck gefunden die noch voll war
die war dann mein Retter
macht aber trotzdem 13min langsamer als letztes Jahr
7 in Herren Feld, hoffe es reicht noch für Platz 3 in der Gesamtwertung...wenn ist aber auch Wurst

Nebenbei...die Tasche bei der Anmeldung war wieder prall bepackt...top


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2010)

@ SBIKERC

dann warst du das also der sich die trinkflasche gekrallt hat.
war hinter dir und du hast plötzlich angehalten.


----------



## sokofriedhof (21. August 2010)

Hi,

für mich war es mein erstes MTB Rennen. Starten musste ich im 400er Block, und das war schon mühselig etwas nach vorne zu kommen. Am ersten Anstieg konnte man neben der Strasse auf dem Fahrradweg fahren, man kam da wesentlich besser nach vorne.
Die Strecke fand ich sehr schön und für mich waren das ungeahnte Anstiege, ich fahre sonst nur in der heimischen Haard.
Während des Rennens haben ich gemerkt wie ich immer besser auf den Schotterabfahrten zurechtkam, sowas gibt es in dieser Form in der haard ja uch nicht...
In der Herren Wertung bin ich auf dem 9 Platz gelandet, was für den ersten völlig Ok ist, zudem ich wohl mal öfter ins Sauerland zum Training fahren sollte.

lg,

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2010)

@ sokofriedhof
super ergebnis!
bist du in einer gruppe mit einem fahrer vom fitness-center-spieker gefahren?

bin nur 13. der herren geworden (2h53min)
heute ging gar nichts! absolut kein druck auf den pedalen und probleme mit der sitzposition.
am start war noch alles gut, aber dann wurde ich nach den ersten anstiegen nach hinten durchgereicht. konnte selbst auf den geraden und bergab nicht im windschatten fahren.
irgendwann bin ich dann rechts ran, habe was gegessen und getrunken, den sattel nen bischen weiter raus und dann hatte ich wenigstens etwas druck auf den pedalen.
in den anstiegen konnte ich dann einigermaßen mithalten und in den abfahrten gings dann wenigstens nach vorne. das war auch die einzige möglichkeit von einer gruppe zur nächsten zu kommen.
ca. 9km vor dem ziel, als immer mehr fahrer der kurzstrecke vor mir waren, lief es dann besser. bergauf nochmal alles gegeben und bergab dann den anderen entwischt.
auf der straße zum ziel habe ich noch 1-2 fahrer vor der rampe, und einen in der rampe, eingeholt und dann wars endlich geschafft.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2010)

@ veranstalter

wenn an der website was geändert oder inhalt hinzugefügt wird, wäre es sinnvoll diese änderungen auch hinterher zu testen.

eure 2010er ergebnisse sind falsch verlinkt!
da öffnen sich pdfs von 2009.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ SBIKERC
> 
> dann warst du das also der sich die trinkflasche gekrallt hat.
> war hinter dir und du hast plötzlich angehalten.



ja genau
auf den Feld kurz auf den kleinen Tunnel unter der Straße her


----------



## Toni172 (22. August 2010)

ich fand die Veranstaltung auch wie immer super. Bin die Langstrecke gefahren. Geil wars. Wetter war auch perfekt. Mit den netten Leuten an den Verpflegungsstationen hätte ich nicht tauschen wollen. So viele Wespen habe ich noch nie auf einmal gesehen.

@Langstreckenfahrer
wieviel km unf Hm hattet Ihr auf dem Tacho ? Meiner ist leider ausgefallen


----------



## Rumas (23. August 2010)

Wo kann man den die Ergebnislisten einsehen... auf der der Veranstalterseite öffen sich immer nur die von 2009....


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Wo kann man den die Ergebnislisten einsehen... auf der der Veranstalterseite öffen sich immer nur die von 2009....



Laut Gästebuch sind die ab morgen on, da der Webmeister derzeit keine Zeit hat


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2010)

Hi,

wer weiß denn wo man den Beitrag des WDR sehen kann?
Der Ü-Wagen war doch bestimmt nicht umsonst in Grafschaft.

Und tschüß


----------



## Frido Froehlich (24. August 2010)

Hello,


branderstier schrieb:


> wer weiß denn wo man den Beitrag des WDR sehen kann?



also hier kann man am Anfang der Sendung sehen, dass darüber berichtet wurde (hat mir auch ein Bekannter erzählt, dass das im TV kam), aber fürs Web haben die den Beitrag wohl rausgeschnitten. Ich seh ihn jedenfalls nicht in dem Video...

Gruß

Frido

Edith hat dem WDR mal ne Mail geschickt, ob die das noch online stellen können...


----------



## Frido Froehlich (24. August 2010)

Hello again,


Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Edith hat dem WDR mal ne Mail geschickt, ob die das noch online stellen können...


der Autor des Beitrags hat für den Beitrag über das Rennen leider Hintergrundmusik verwendet, für die der WDR keine Internetrechte hat. Daher gips den Beitrag nicht online. Plöt.

Gruß

Frido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

